# Big Cats Bait Shop Near Wheelersburg?



## Murse14 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am trying to find the phone number to Big Cats Bait Shop near Wheelersburg. I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer. Thanks guys!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Not sure what time they open but the number is 740-778-1902.


----------



## Murse14 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Look!


----------

